# GT GTR Expert Carbon Road Bike



## rcjunkie3000

Just wondering if there is a separate GT forum on here. I haven't come accross it.

Does anyone here ride a GT Road Bike? I know they've been around awhile (MTB) but I never considered getting a road bike. What are your thoughts on the GT line of road bikes and how does it compare to some of the other brands out there such as Trek Canondale Specialized etc.

The GT GTR Expert looks like a sweet bike for the price. Also has a nice looking frame. My LBS has it on sale with full Ultegra components. I already have a set of wheels that I will switch out with the ones it comes with. Also for those that own one, what is the avg weight of the bike? Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## The Weasel

there was this thread just below.
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=184598


----------



## 103

I've had my 09' GTR Expert for about 3 months now (1000+ miles) and have been pleased with it. The frame is very rigid, even at my 215lbs. For the price,CF frame and level of components, it was hard to find something equivalent.


----------



## Hank Stamper

Roadbike Action magazine did a fairly indepth review a year or so ago and raved about it. Then again, seemingly every bike gets rave reviews so I don;t put a lot of stock in it....but they did sound really possitive and generally they aren't too bad at just being cheerleaders. No experience myself.


----------



## PlatyPius

The GTRs are excellent bikes. The owner of the shop I worked for last year bought himself one after he found out that he couldn't flex the BB no matter what he did. He weighs about 350.


----------



## crankinmarty

*2010 GT GTR Expert: 1st IMPRESSION*

I bought a 2010 GT GTR Expert with full SRAM Red drive train and Ritchey cockpit from Performance for just under $2500.00. To say I'm pleased is an understatement.; The bike is very quick and responsive, feels very light under power (it's a very light bike). It is incredibly smooth - just seems to eat up bumps and vibration - yet it climbes extremely well. How can a bike be comfortable on the road yet stiff and efficient on the climbs? The GTR Expert pulls it off. 

I took my first ride this past weekend. The 46 mile route included some bad road, long "grinder" climbs, some rollers, a short but steep hill and a long, swift (40 mph), winding downhill. I know it's early to write a review but due to the variety of terrain on that first ride I feel comfortable saying this is one of if not the most comfortable and efficient bikes I've ever ridden. Super smooth on the bumps, very easy climber, good acceleration and absolutely stable on the descents. And it's very attractive with interesting tube shapes, striking paint and graphics, through-the-steerer cable routing (shifter & deraileur), internal top tube cable routing for the rear brake and of course the good looking SRAM Red group. It's a keeper!:thumbsup:


----------



## rballa

Here's my 2009 GTR, I bought the frame\fork and built it up. 2010 Force, SL-K light crankset, 2009 Easton EA90-SLX wheels w\Hutchinson Tubless tires, TRP brakes, FSA OS-99 stem, FSA carbon bar, Speedplay Zero pedals. Weighs in about 16lbs 1oz.


----------



## 103

Very nice!:thumbsup:


----------



## rook

Very nice. I wish they would just decide to route the derailler cables internally though like everybody else is doing these days.


----------



## 103

Please excuse the shotty camera phone picture quality.


----------



## crankinmarty

The bike looks good even with the shotty camera phone. This one looks like my 2010 Expert except my steerer / head tube is all white. Love the lok of the spinergy wheels. I'm saving up my $$ for wheels.


----------



## crankinmarty

*GTR Expert: UPDATE*

In case anybody is interested I thought I'd post a short term update on my 2010 GT Expert. It's great! The bike hasnt disappointed me in any way. 700 miles on it in just a couple of months and no complaints. I have 2 centuries and several 45 miles + training rides, lots of climbing and weekly interval sessions with hard sprints. 

The Expert does everything well. It is stiff on climbs, forgiving on rough roads, very stable on descents (my top descent speed so far is 42 mph - no wobbles, no worries). Top sprint speed so far is 34 mph - again, very smooth. Acceleration is excellent, cornering is neutral and the SRAM Red double tap shifting works great. 

Trying to figure out in what areas I might upgrade the bike. Wheels could be lighter but my Ksyrium Equipe's are very nice. Maybe next season or maybe Santa will be generous! Carbon aero bars? Probably not, except I do kind of like the flat top bars for the long rides. Opinions?

That's it for now, more in another 700 miles or so. Happy riding, everybody!
Marty


----------



## dbmx

103 said:


> Please excuse the shotty camera phone picture quality.


Dude how did you break your seat?


----------



## 103

dbmx said:


> Dude how did you break your seat?


The Diablo thought it was a beer opener.


----------



## keithski

*GT Expert carbon, great bike underpriced!!!!!*



rcjunkie3000 said:


> Just wondering if there is a separate GT forum on here. I haven't come accross it.
> 
> Does anyone here ride a GT Road Bike? I know they've been around awhile (MTB) but I never considered getting a road bike. What are your thoughts on the GT line of road bikes and how does it compare to some of the other brands out there such as Trek Canondale Specialized etc.
> 
> The GT GTR Expert looks like a sweet bike for the price. Also has a nice looking frame. My LBS has it on sale with full Ultegra components. I already have a set of wheels that I will switch out with the ones it comes with. Also for those that own one, what is the avg weight of the bike? Thanks! :thumbsup:


 I wasnt sure about the bike until GT sent me one on test, I live in the French Alps, so climbing and descending are not an option they are obligatory, the Expert carbon coped with both fantastically well. The previous year Cannondale lent me a Synapse on test and for me the Gt was equally as good and maybe a bit more tight feeling on fast descents.
All that I have changed are a wheel upgrade to Ksyrium Sl's and a Selle Italia SLR team seat (the Fizik killed me).
All in all I think that the Expert Carbon is a great bike and well underpriced when put up against the competition.


----------

